# C Z 5 (28) I will try to go live



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Left GBB two minutes late by my watch. The fates were not with us room ente on south side of train. Made the Cameron crossing no one zipping west along old 34

.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Eastbound just passed us at Monmouth must be the rocker delay from yesterday.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi. I was on that 6. South side is good for the Colorado River. Look for rafters that moon and spank themselves.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Burlington on time. Back in God's country-Iowa. Overcast all day but the sun came out to cross the river.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

I got. Turned around

I am on the north side of the train. Hosed for the canyon.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Living in the Appalachian mountains I have forgotten how flat God's country is. To see the Dekalb winged ear signs bring s a smile. Two of the summers.of my wasted youth were working for this great company.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

As we get to Mt. Pleasant passed some seed corn fields -speak of Dekalb. For the uninitiated you can spot seed corn very easily. It's the green stuff with no tassel. About six minutes late by my watch.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 29, 2015)

andersone said:


> I got. Turned around
> 
> I am on the north side of the train. Hosed for the canyon.


I think you're on the correct side for the climb up the mountains (right side westbound).


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Nearing Fairfield where the maharishi has his university. Actually lost my Verizon 4G for a while


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

For the climb up yes but I wanted to video the canyon

Maybe I will d o it from the rail fan window.


----------



## andersone (Aug 29, 2015)

Lost service again but we just got to Ottumwa on time. Smokers are happy.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 29, 2015)

The best views of the canyons and River are from the SSL - where you see both sides! Grab a seat in the SSL in DEN.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 29, 2015)

I prefer the railfan window.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally got service in Fort Morgan. Looks like we are forty minuses late. First class SC in Robert maybe in the top ten all time. Angela fairly good in the dining car last night. She Who Must Be Obeyed had very good Salmon. I couldn't have cooked a better steak.

Heard some scuttle butt we have a problem. Just overhead staff radio we had a death on board. Will try to get scanner appm working to verify.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

I am almost deaf but I heard enough to know it's a fatal down stairs in our sleeper. Woman did not feel well last night didn't go down for supper. Very somber

I think they are waiting on the coroner.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

The coroner just showed up.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

The coroner just removed the body.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

We are moving again. My calculation is two hours late.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Leaving Denver1:15 late hope we can make up the time


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Great breakfast with Judy. SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED had the omelet with grits while the Railroad French Toast was tip top

. Bacon was a little overcooked but as mother used to say in a perfect world none of us would be here.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Winter Park a little more than two hours late.

More info on our tragedy this morning. Couple headed to Sacramento to join their family on a cruise. It appears she died in her sleep.


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Glenwood Springs. Wr.made up an ho5


----------



## andersone (Aug 30, 2015)

Grand Junction now only 35 minutes late.


----------

